# Email poster



## Kelso (Jul 6, 2005)

On the old board you could email the person posting something. I do not see a way to do that on the new board. Is it available? Thanks.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 6, 2005)

If you click on the name of the poster, a drop down menu appears and one of the options is to send an email to him/her.


----------



## Kelso (Jul 6, 2005)

I love it! Thanks Karen.


----------

